# sevcon dcf for gen4 80v 350A with ME0913



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

get it from the place that sold you the combo, thats the best bet.


----------



## etlaare (Aug 25, 2009)

frodus said:


> get it from the place that sold you the combo, thats the best bet.


I bought them all second hand separately


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Where did they buy it?

These files aren't readily available publicly, so I'd touch base with the original distributor/reseller or check with motenergy.


----------



## etlaare (Aug 25, 2009)

frodus said:


> Where did they buy it?
> 
> These files aren't readily available publicly, so I'd touch base with the original distributor/reseller or check with motenergy.


I bought the ME0913 new from them but they don't want to help me with the dcf because I am in Europe.

But why should it be such a fuzz ? 
Anybody with this configuration could save their dcf with the DVT and share it.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Most people don't have dvt and a dongle. 

good luck.


----------



## etlaare (Aug 25, 2009)

got it running now 

Will share a blog soon.


----------



## Petermannen (Oct 15, 2020)

etlaare said:


> got it running now
> 
> Will share a blog soon.


Hi, what max rpm do you get out from that combo? With my config file I can not get the motor above 2888rpm. 
/Peter


----------



## riwe (Nov 17, 2011)

Petermannen said:


> Hi, what max rpm do you get out from that combo? With my config file I can not get the motor above 2888rpm.
> /Peter


Hej Peter!

Under motor configuration, what value do you have on Minimum Magnitizing current (lm_min)? I should be around -200 to -250

Sounds like your controller isnt doing an field weakning and becuase of this the motor will not rev.


----------



## Petermannen (Oct 15, 2020)

Hej!
Thanks for the input.
Well it was set to 0.0. 
Is it safe to try 200?
I have now a 48v pack, sevcon gen4 size4 and a ME0913 motor. 
/P


----------



## Petermannen (Oct 15, 2020)

riwe said:


> Hej Peter!
> 
> Under motor configuration, what value do you have on Minimum Magnitizing current (lm_min)? I should be around -200 to -250
> 
> Sounds like your controller isnt doing an field weakning and becuase of this the motor will not rev.


Hej again,
Tested -200, -220, -250
The motor RPM went up to 2912RPM and started to swing between 2100 and 2900RPM. So there must be some other setting im missing 
Best regards, Peter


----------

